# Am I Hipster Enough?



## rexbobcat (Aug 3, 2012)

NoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticeme
NoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticeme
NoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticeme
NoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticemeNoticeme

I'm interesting and unique, damn it.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2012)

What's with people and scarves lately?

I swear I want to drag people around by the damned things.  Hey, it's 95 degrees out.  I know... I'll wear a SCARF!


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 3, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I'm interesting and unique, damn it.



Oh please ...tell us that's not you.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 4, 2012)

manaheim said:
			
		

> What's with people and scarves lately?
> 
> I swear I want to drag people around by the damned things.  Hey, it's 95 degrees out.  I know... I'll wear a SCARF!



I would expect an inferior person such as you to say that.

I'm a nonconformist. I'M MAKING A STATEMENT     . You can't even begin to comprehend the existential meanings behind my actions


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 4, 2012)

Jaemie said:
			
		

> Oh please ...tell us that's not you.



Maybe?


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 4, 2012)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/291594-what-photographer-you.html
You seem pretty legit!


----------



## bhop (Aug 4, 2012)

No fixie = fail

*disclaimer, I ride a fixed gear..


----------



## Designer (Aug 4, 2012)

I noticed! Heh-heh. thank you!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 4, 2012)

You want us to notice your junk?


----------



## manaheim (Aug 4, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha...

Yes another nonconformist... doing what is "hip and trendy" for nonconformists these days.  You go, girl.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 4, 2012)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> You want us to notice your junk?



You wouldn't be so hateful if I showed you my awesome, award-winning Lomography. 

It's so hard being a misunderstood creative genius.


----------



## Designer (Aug 4, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 4, 2012)

I like the cam, not for photo's but for the attention they seem to get heh


----------

